# Welche fische ??



## chrishappy2 (23. Feb. 2011)

hallo ich weißt dass thema passt hier überhaupt nicht wo hin aber danach wird es gelöscht.

Ich habe ein rundes aquarium hoch 25 cm durchmesser 25cm.

ich meine kein kugel aquarium !! wenn mann es auf faltet dann ist es ein rechteck,so etz müsst ihr wissen was ich mein !?!

und zwar alles schön eingeräumt kies und pflanzen und evtl. heizstab hab ich alles da !!!
was kann ich da für fische rein tuhen ???

besser gesgat ich finde goldfische in solche aquariums cool,da gibt es beim hagebau die ganz kleinen goldfische(4-6cm) was haltet ihr davon kann ich da einen oder evtl. 2 rein tuhen dass der eine nicht alleine ist ???

danke schon mal für die antworten.


----------



## chrishappy2 (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

hier mal schnell 2 bilder davon !!!


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Ganz ehrlich?
In solch' ein kleines Behältnis gehört überhaupt kein Fisch.
Tu' ein wenig schönen Kies da rein, vll. ein paar kleine, bunte Pflanzen...
und gut ist es.


----------



## koifischfan (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Gab/gibt es nicht ein Richtmaß Fischlänge X 15 ist gleich Beckenlänge?

Ansonsten fallen mir nur Wasserflöhe ein. Oder Plastefische. Klaue sie doch im Laden aus diesen Sprudelsäulen?


----------



## Joerg (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Ich hab für meine Tochter so ein "Aquarium" eingerichtet. 
Goldfische mit 4-6cm sind dafür ungeeignet aber es gibt andere, die sich in so einem Nano Becken wohlfühlen.

Wenn man ein paar Grundregeln beachtet kann das gut funktionieren.
Willst du filtern und heizen?

Was sich in so einem Becken gut macht sind Garnelen oder Kleinkrebse. Die brauchen nicht viel Platz und sind wunderschön anzusehen.
Einige kleinwüchsige Arten wie Zebrafisch oder Kardinal sind mit Filter OK.

Frag einfach mal in einem Fachgeschäft was für dieses Nano Aquarium passt.
Die sind aktuell scheinbar schwer in Mode gekommen. 

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## chrishappy2 (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

hmm wie wäre es denn mit 3-4 neons roterneon is 2-3 cm lang??


----------



## Joerg (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Neon sind recht empfindlich.
Zebrabarbe, Kardinal, kleinwüchsige Guppy, Kampffisch ...
Wichtig ist dabei die Endgröße, damit es nicht zu eng wird.

Besser du suchst Fische, die sich bei niedrigeren Temperaturen wohlfühlen.

WW und viel Pflanzen sind dabei sehr wichtig, da sich schwer ein stabiles Ökosystem ausbildet.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## chrishappy2 (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

hallo danke schon mal für die vielen tipps heizer kann ich dazunehmen pumpe ist schon angeschlossen und läuft! wo bekomme ich den so kleinkrebse her ??


----------



## Christine (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Hallo,

meiner Meinung nach gehören in so ein Mini-Becken keine Fische. Vielleicht ein paar kleine bunte Garnelen.

Vielleicht findest Du im Wirbellosenauktionshaus einen Verkäufer in Deiner Nähe.


----------



## rumbalotte (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Hallo

ich denke auch, dass in so ein kleines "Aquarium" - verdient eigentlich nicht mal den Namen - keine Fische gehören. 3-4 Neon ? hm...Der Neon ist m.w. ein Schwarmfisch und da sind 3-4 doch ein kleines bisschen wenig ?!

Ich würde das Teil mit chicken Pflanzen besetzen, sieht dann auch schön aus.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

wie Jörg schon schrieb, lieber ein paar schöne Garnelen rein. (Ich hab bei Hornbach so ein Komplettset gesehen) da gibts auch nur Garnelen bei. Bei Salzwasser sind Korallen auch schon anzusehen, vorallem mit Schwarzlicht bestrahlt sehen dioe toll aus -allerdings weis ich nicht welche Wassermindestmenge die benötigen. - würde mich allerdings mal interessieren


----------



## Christine (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> wie Jörg schon schrieb, lieber ein paar schöne Garnelen rein.



Nein, Ralf, schrieb er leider nicht. Er riet zu anderen Fischen, die m.E. in so einem Kleinteil auch nichts verloren haben.


----------



## Regs (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Hallo,
Kampffisch-Männchen hält man alleine und in Aquarien ab 25 Litern - das scheint für Betta Splendens auszureichen und wird auch in den Aquarium-Foren allgemein empfohlen. Wenn ich das jetzt richtig ausgerechnet habe kommst Du da mit Deinem Pöttchen nicht ran  und ich würde mich Christine anschließen und empfehlen, lieber Garnelen in Betracht zu ziehen.

Goldfische da rein zu stopfen geht gar nicht - die werden 30-35 cm lang. Schleierschwänze bringen es auf 15-18cm.


----------



## chrishappy2 (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

hmm schade hätte schön ausgeschaut mit einem mini __ goldfisch


----------



## koifischfan (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Goldfische sind Einzelfische? 

Goldfischglas: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldfischglas
Der erste Absatz sagt schon Einiges.

Hier zum Thema Nano-Aquarium: http://dennerle.com/de/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=194&Itemid=292


----------



## Regs (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*



chrishappy2 schrieb:


> hmm schade hätte schön ausgeschaut mit einem mini __ goldfisch




Ja bestimmt - aber es sind ja lebende Tiere - und damit sich EIN Goldfisch wohl fühlt, fehlen Deinem Gefäß 188 Liter Wasser und drei Kumpels, Chris.


----------



## jochen (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Hallo Chrishappy,

es gibt einige Fischarten die man mit etwas Wissen recht erfolgreich und auch artgerecht in solchen Aquarien halten kann,

auch wenn jetzt einige aufschreien.

Da ich aber schon alleine an deinen angedachten Fischen die dir vorschweben...

Goldfische,
roter Neon...

..merke das du dich vorher in keinster Weisse mit der Nanoqauaristik beschäftigt hast,
möchte ich dich bitten...

entweder von deinen Vorhaben gänzlich abzusehen,

oder
dich wirklich mit dem Thema beschäftigst, dann mit einem viel grösseren Aquarium anfängst,
und wenn das dann ohne Probleme klappt, sich an die Nanobecken heran tastest...

oder mach ein schönes Garnelenbecken daraus,  geht ganz easy mit dieser Beckengrösse...

aber bitte keine roten Neon und auch nicht den klitzekleinsten __ Goldfisch in das Becken...

mit freundlichen Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## chrishappy2 (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

könnte ich es als aufzuchtbecken verwenden ??


----------



## Regs (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Hallo Jochen,
es sind nur 12 Liter - willst Du wirklich dazu raten?

Chris 12 Liter als Aufzuchtbecken für was denn?


----------



## koifischfan (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*



> könnte ich es als aufzuchtbecken verwenden ??


Temperiert, mit Filter und/oder Sprudler, ja.


----------



## chrishappy2 (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

also meine guppys und deutschlandplatys haben junge bekommen die gerade im brutkasten sich befinden dann  könnte ich sie bis sie bisschen groß sind darin halten ??


----------



## Regs (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Hallo Chris,
bei  Guppys Platys geht man von mindestens 54 Litern aus: http://www.zierfischverzeichnis.de/...ntiformes/poeciliidae/poecilia_reticulata.htm

12 Liter sind wirklich verdammt wenig - ich würde es nicht machen. Dann lieber eines von den fertigen 54 Liter Becken aus dem Zooladen um 40 Euro mit Filter und es schon mal einfahren. Das passt sicher auch auf den Schreibtisch. (auf meinem Schreibtisch steht ein 84 Liter Waterhome, passt).


----------



## chrishappy2 (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

aber wenn die guppys oder platy geworfen werden sind sie unter 1 cm ich kenne viele die wo so ein kleines becken als aufzuchtbecken benutzen.


----------



## Regs (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Hallo Chris,

niemand kann es Dir verbieten.


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Das Bundesministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft usw. nennt als Mindestgröße 60 Liter, 
auch für Betta splendens... was diverse "Experten" in verschiedenen Foren von sich geben ist da aus meiner Sicht eher zweitrangig. . Das ist die MINDEST Anforderung des Tierschutzgesetzes und nicht eine ideale Haltungsbedingung, lt. Gutachten vom 30. Dezember 1998. Damit dürfte jede Diskussion über Haltung von Fischen in so kleinen Becken zumindestens in Deutschland erledigt sein !? Östereich und Schweiz sehen das aber ähnlich.
Oder gibts irgendwo ein neueres Gutachten oder Gesetz ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel

edit: es geht um die Dauerhafte Haltung vom Süßwasserfischen, nicht um Aufzucht, Verkaufs oder Präsentationsbecken für den kurzfristigen Aufenthalt

edit 2 uuuuuups....die Quelle

**********
Edit by Annett


> Die in der Tabelle gemachten Angaben zur Kantenlänge sind Richtwerte, unter denen die jeweiligen Arten dauerhaft gehalten werden können. Diese Maße dürfen nicht wesentlich unterschritten werden. Zur Zucht bzw. zur Zuchtvorbereitung, für Ausstellungen und Wettbewerbe, *sowie für die Pflege besonders kleiner Arten sind abweichende Behältergrößen zulässig.*


Eigentliche Quelle


----------



## chrishappy2 (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dj_ZmqFux0A&feature=related

sowas ist tierquälerei ja sowas<<sogar noch mit fische


----------



## Joerg (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> edit: es geht um die Dauerhafte Haltung vom Süßwasserfischen, nicht um Aufzucht, Verkaufs oder Präsentationsbecken für den kurzfristigen Aufenthalt


Wuzzel,
sicher ist das der Maßstab und 60 Liter lassen sich deutlich einfacher pflegen als ein Nano.

Für solche mini Aquarien gibt es kaum geeignete Fische und für den Anfang sind diese auch nicht empfehlenswert.

Chris, versuch es erst mal ohne Fische auch wenn die erst mal ganz klein sind. Garnelen sind wirklich sehr schön und du kannst ihnen bei der Vermehrung zusehen, wenn sie sich wohlfühlen.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## jochen (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Hallo,

ist schon klar das es womöglich immer Expertem gibt, die alles ergoogeln können,
jedoch nie ein solches Becken gepflegt zu haben.

Solche Experten lesen in einem Gartenteichforum von solchen Becken,
googeln schnell, stellen Links ein, und sie kennen sich aus...wirklich klasse.

Vielleicht sollte man sich mal über die Haltung und die Lebensweisen zB. von einigen Killis schlau machen...
oder Minibarschen aus den Südstaaten Nordamerikas...kann man sich gut ergoogeln...
Bärblinge aus Asien wären auch eine Alternative.

Ich kann nicht verstehen das es auf Fachmessen, (die wohl so mancher Googel/Link/Wikipedia Experte wohl noch nie besucht hat), artgerechte Killibecken (keine Schaubecken) gibt,
die von den amtlichen Tierärzten die dort die Becken überprüfen für in Ordnung gefunden werden, wenn dieses nicht erlaubt wäre.

Man sollte vielleicht mal in die Praxis gehen,
jedoch wie von mir beschrieben nach sehr guter Vorbereitung, und nach Jahren der Pflege von grösseren Becken.

Killis leben im natürlichen Habitat in Pfützen, paaren sich darin, sie leben meist nur eine Saison, der Nachwuchs hält sich im Lehm dieser Pfütze, selbst nach dem Austrocknen dieser Pfützen gehen die Eier nicht kaputt, nach dem ersten Regen, entwickeln sich dann die Eier dieser Tiere zu Larven,
dann wiederholt sich dieser Zyklus...aber das nur am Rande.

nochmals...

solche Aquarien sind nur von wirklichen Experten zu machen, das hatte ich geschrieben,
Guppys, Platys und die üblichen Verdächtigen sind natürlich ein No Go,
ich hatte auch Chris abgeraten die Finger davon zu lassen...

mich stört es immer nur das es User gibt, die schreiben es geht generell nicht, das ist einfach falsch, und bewiesen, und nur darum geht es...

Es gibt Verbände von Killi Aquarianern, also keine "Forenexperten", sondern Fachleute der Praxis...vielleicht sollte man danach googeln, oder besser noch zu Veranstaltungen dieser Verbände zu gehen.
Olaf Deters zum Beispiel, wird ja öfters in Foren (auch hier) verlinkt, in Sachen Wasserwerte, Chemie, Filterung usw.) fragt mal nach seinen Aquariengrössen solcher Fische.

Nochwas, es gibt nordamerikanische Barscharten, die kann man sogar ohne grosses Vorwissen in solchen Pfützen halten...aber ich denke es geht wohl hier zu weit.

Nichts für Ungut,
und mit freundlichen Gruss...

Jochen.


----------



## Christine (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Hallo Jochen,

bei aller Liebe und dein Fachwissen in Ehren. Es ist ja alles richtig, was Du schreibst. Und es ist sicherlich möglich, das ein Experte in so einem Weckglas irgendwelche Exoten halten kann. Aber hilft diese Information dem fragenden User weiter?

Die Frage ist NICHT "was ist generell machbar", die Frage ist "was kann der User Chris mit seinem Nanobecken machen". Und da lautet  die Antwort - wie auch von Dir selbst gegeben: Keine Fische. 

Was ist also so verwerflich daran, wenn diese Antwort mit einigen ergoogelten Links begründet wird? 

Und alles was in die Tiefen der Aquaristik geht, geht über die Möglichkeiten eines Teichforums i.d.R. weit hinaus und ist sicherlich mit einem Link auf entsprechende Fachforen besser beantwortet.

Das ist doch der Witz am Internet, dass ich über meinen "Tellerrand" - pardon - Forenrand gucken kann.


----------



## Regs (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Hallo Christine,

Chris hatte ja selbst ein Killifisch-Becken bei Youtube gefunden. Dass Jochen darüber ausführlicher informiert aber auch abrät wenn Chris keine aquaristische Erfahrung hat finde ich sehr gut.  

Auch ansonsten fand ich Jochens Ausführungen schlüssig. Wenn jemand eigentlich keine Erfahrung mit der Haltung bestimmter Arten hat aber in einer Diskussion eine Meinung dazu vertritt kann das auch mal ganz verkehrt sein, da sollte man dann auch selbst dazu stehen.


----------



## koifischfan (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Killi hin, Killi her. Was ist das eigentlich? Der Suchmaschine und dem Lexikon sei Dank.

Killis sind __ eierlegende Zahnkarpfen. Mehr nicht. Kurz gesagt, ein Fisch, wie jeder andere auch. Warum die nun in Zusammenhang mit kleinen Behältnissen gebracht werden, keine Ahnung.

Es ging hier um 12 Liter Wasser.

Betrachtet sich ein Tierarzt Tiere auf einer Schau, beurteilt er genau diesen Zustand für die paar Stunden. Wie das Tier die andere Zeit lebt, erfährt er nicht.
Artgerechte Haltung  ist für mich etwas ganz Anderes: Keine Spinne lebt in der Natur in 1cbm und keine Schlange in 2cbm. Krokodile auf 20 m².  (So viele Smileys gibt es garnicht.)


----------



## Christine (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Hallo Regine,

Du hast leider nicht verstanden, was ich sagen wollte.


----------



## jochen (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Hallo,

@Else,

genau das möchte ich das einige User
einfach mal über den Tellerrand schauen,
doch leider wird das nicht gemacht.
Ich habe den Lebenszyklus von vielen Arten von Killis beschrieben,
teilweise leben diese Tiere ihr Leben lang in Hufabdrücken von grösseren Tieren..., und das sind dann bestimmt weniger als 12 Ltr, und ganz ohne Filter...
diese Tiere sind Saisonfische, und hält man sie in so kleinen Aquarien, ist das nichts anderes als wie sie in der freien Natur leben...

die Information gilt ja nicht nur den fragenden User, sondern ich schreibe hier in einen öffentliche Forum, das ja auch Menschen lesen die über den Tellerrand schauen. 

Was ich den fragenden User geraden habe war ein klares NEIN, da ich schon nach seinem ersten Beitrag gemerkt habe das er diesbezüglich keine Erfahrungen hat, also nichts verkehrtes.

Verwerflich ist bestimmt nichts im Leben, nur wenn immer wieder die selbe Laier mit den 60 ltr. lese, und hier eingestellt wird, 
möchte ich darauf hinweisen auch mal nach anderen Links zu googeln, die das Gegenteil beschreiben.
Diese 60 ltr. beziehen sich bestimmt auf Aquarien wie sie Ottonormalaquarianer betreiben, jedoch nicht wie einige Spezialisten es tun, und dabei sind wir wieder beim Tellerrand.

Ich persönlich lese in Foren lieber Beiträge die Leute aus eigener Erfahrung, Beobachtungen und aus ihrer Praxis schreiben, da bringt mich im Hobby weiter.
Links kann ich mir selbst ergoogeln, aber es stimmt es ist wirklich nichts verwerfliches dabei, irgendwelche Links ohne Erfahrungen zum Thema einzustellen.

Ich kann auch einen Link über eine Herztransplantation einstellen, und so tun das ich alles darüber weiss, nur leider habe ich davon keine Ahnung,
und wenn ich keine Ahnung davon habe, stelle ich den Link nicht ein, da ich nur über eigene Erfahrungen schreibe,
die ich mit guten Gewissen weitergeben kann.





koifischfan schrieb:


> Killi hin, Killi her. Was ist das eigentlich?
> , keine Ahnung



einfach mal über den Tellerrand schauen...



koifischfan schrieb:


> Keine Spinne lebt in der Natur in 1cbm und keine Schlange in 2cbm. Krokodile auf 20 m².  (So viele Smileys gibt es garnicht.)



da hast du durchaus Recht, aber Killis leben oft nur in 12 Ltr., und das in der Natur.

Deine Smileys kannst du dir sparen, ich diskutiere lieber sachlich.

Mit freundlichen Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## koifischfan (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

@jochen
Tellerrand? Die Erläuterung stammt von einer Killiseite! Ich habe es doch beantwortet. Oder was ist es bei dir?


----------



## jochen (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Hallo Koifischfan (deinen Namen und jegliche Grussformel, hast du wohl vor lauter Aufregung vergessen)

dann mach mal weiter...

es gibt übrigens viele Arten von Killis...

die in den Link von Wuzzel eingestellten (Killis) sind nur wenige davon,
ausserdem gilt das nicht als Gesetz, sondern nur als Empfehlung der Beckengrössen dieser Tiere, an denen ich mich auch peinlichst halte.
Bei all diesen Fischen, die dort beschrieben sind sollte man auch die Mindestgrössen beachten.
Bei manchen dort beschriebenen Arten würde ich sogar zu grösseren Becken raten.

Doch nun weiter...

was ist mit Diapteron fulgens...
Aplocheilichtys pumilus
Epiplatys fasciolatus...
Cynolebias myersi...
den Nothobranchius Arten...

und, und, und...?

wohl noch nie gehört ?...muss man auch nicht, aber lasst bitte die abgedroschenen Links zu Seiten das man Aquarienfische nicht unter 60 ltr. halten darf.

Wie geschrieben, es braucht ein Wissen dazu,
doch man darf es hier in Deutschland, und es ist auch artgerecht den Tieren gegenüber.

Nur am Rande...

ich würde ein Trio Zwergleuchtaugen mit ruhigeren Gewissen in 12 ltr. halten,
 als 10 Koi mit Goldfischen zusammen in 9000 ltr.

Mit freundlichen Gruss,
jochen.

man kann auch mal gute Bücher lesen, als im Internet zu googeln...
zB...
Killifische von Dr. Jürgen Schmidt (bede Verlag)


----------



## koifischfan (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

@jochen
Warum beantwortest du nicht, was Killi ist?


----------



## Regs (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Hallo Koifischfan,
hier auf der Webseite der Deutschen Killifisch Gemeinschaft findest Du Infos über Killifische. Ansonsten einfach mal googlen, es gibt viele Infos im WWW. Genau  das habe ich auch gerade gemacht..


----------



## jochen (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Hallo Koifischfan,



koifischfan schrieb:


> Killis sind __ eierlegende Zahnkarpfen. Mehr nicht. Kurz gesagt, ein Fisch, wie jeder andere auch. Warum die nun in Zusammenhang mit kleinen Behältnissen gebracht werden, keine Ahnung.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Christine (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Hallo Jochen,

o.k. ich sehe ganz deutlich, was Du meinst. Ja, über Tellerrand zu schauen alleine genügt dann wohl doch nicht - man muss das ergoogelte dann auch noch lesen und verstehen - und das ist schwierig.


----------



## jochen (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Hallo Wuzzel



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Damit dürfte jede Diskussion über Haltung von Fischen in so kleinen Becken zumindestens in Deutschland erledigt sein !?]



stimmt, denn man darf sie in kleineren Becken halten...

In den von dir eingestellte Link ist klar und deutlich im Gutachten zu lesen...



> Zur Zucht bzw. zur Zuchtvorbereitung, für Ausstellungen und Wettbewerbe, *sowie für die Pflege besonders kleiner Arten sind abweichende Behältergrößen zulässig*.



bevor man irgendwelche Links zum Thema einstellt, sollte man diese auch lesen.

ist jetzt wirklich nichts persönliches dir gegenüber, nur das mit den 60 ltr. in diversen Foren nervt gewaltig, und sollte endlich mal ein Ende nehmen.

Mit freundlichen Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## chrishappy2 (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

da hier jetzt dieses thema zu hart zugeht werden ich morgen den tread beenden


----------



## koifischfan (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Brauchst du nicht, wir sind hier in Plauderei. 



> stimmt, denn man darf sie in kleineren Becken halten..


Muß aber noch lange nicht artgerecht sein, siehe Hühnerhaltung. Manche Haltungsarten sind zwar erlaubt. Wie sich das Huhn fühlt, interessiert da nicht.


----------



## Regs (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Hallo Koifischfan,

jetzt denk doch bitte mal nach. Da entwickelt eine Gesellschaft für Killifische über 40 Jahre an den optimalen Bedingungen, erforscht den Ursprung der Fische und deren natürliches Leben und die Leute gewinnen über eine sehr lange Zeit Erfahrung mit der Haltung von Killifisch-Arten. 

Ich habe vorhin gelesen, dass die Elterntiere Eier legen und danach sterben weil ihre kleine Pfütze austrocknet. Anlässlich der nächsten Regenzeit entwickeln sich trotzdem die Eier - wie bei Urzeitkrebsen und die nächste Generation sorgt für den Arterhalt. 

Und dann kommst Du und erzählst was von Hühnerhaltung. Du bist wirklich gefragt und gefordert, Deinen Informationsstand zu aktualisieren. Ich finde das ist die Mindestanforderung an jemanden, der sich an einer solchen Diskussion beteiligt. 

Chris lass das Thema doch bitte noch leben - ich finde es nicht zu hart diskutiert und würde mich freuen, wenn wir über Killifische und Nano-Becken vielleicht noch etwas lernen könnten. Für Dich könnte das ja ohnehin sehr interessant sein. Hast Du mal in das Forum geguckt, das die Gesellschaft für Killifische anbietet?

@Wuzzel: Betta splendens Männchen sollen so aggressiv ihr Revier verteidigen, dass ein größerer Lebensraum, der verteidigt werden muss, extremen Stress verursacht. Kenne ich aber auch nicht aus eigenem Erleben sondern aus diversen Berichten.


----------



## jochen (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Hallo Chris,

wieso hart ?

Bisher läuft doch alles sachlich und fundiert ab, so was nennt man Diskussion,
man muss nur fair dabei bleiben.

@ Koifischfan,

was jetzt ein Huhn in einer Legebatterie im Vergleich mit einen Killifisch zu tun hat, der recht naturnah in kleinsten Aquarien gehalten wird, dazu fehlt mir das Wissen.

Hast du dich überhaupt seit heute jemals mit solchen Fischen beschäftigt?

Ich denke wohl kaum, sonst würdest du anders argumentieren.

Ich muss noch eines dazu schreiben,
ich beschäftige mich sehr genau mit Tieren, wie man sie halten und pflegen soll. Und bin alles andere als ein Mensch der Tiere hält, wenn ich nicht der Überzeugung wäre, das es für sie nicht artgerecht wäre,
das zeigt wohl auch der Besatz unseres Gartenteiches.

Was ich aber überhaupt nicht zu schätzen weiss, sind Leute die von irgendetwas schreiben ohne jeglichen Bezug, Erfahrungen oder Wissen dazu.
Wenn ich was nicht weiss und möchte es in Foren erfahren dann Frage ich,
aber ich werde mich nie in einem Thema einklinken von dem ich null Ahnung habe.
Fragen natürlich, aber Behauptungen ohne Hintergrund niemals.

Es gibt Leute in Foren die Wissen zu jeden Thema die für Sie passende Antwort, ohne sich jemals mit dem Thema beschäftigt zu haben,
dank googel gibt es ja auf alles eine Antwort.
Steht man ihnen dann persönlich Gegenüber, und Tante googel ist nicht dabei, werden solche Menschen plötzlich ganz still.
Es gilt einfach mal die Finger von den Tasten zu nehmen, man muss nicht alles wissen, und genau das ist der Grund warum ich so wenig schreibe...


Mit freundlichen Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Warum braust Ihr denn gleich so emotional auf, nur weil ich einen Link zur Gesetzeslage einstelle ? 

Hier war nicht die Rede von irgendwelchen Erfahrenen Aquaristikern und dem was vielleicht mit gewissen Arten möglich ist, hier war die Einsteigerfrage nach Haltung von 


> ganz kleinen goldfische(4-6cm)


 alternativ 





> 3-4 neons


 es war dann die Rede von 





> Zebrabarbe, Kardinal, kleinwüchsige Guppy, Kampffisch



Bei all diesen Fischen ist die Haltung in kleineren Becken, schlichtweg nicht entsprechend den Forderungen unserer Gesetzgeber. 

Sorry, wenn es jetzt in Diskussionen unerwünscht ist verlässliche Quellen zu zitieren. Zum googeln gehört immerhin so viel Fachwissen dazu, das man weiß wo man suchen muss  
Aber vielleicht krieg ich jetzt ein google Experten Diplom verliehen ? 

Wenig hilfreich für einen Einsteiger finde ich allerdings dann ausgerechnet das kleine Schlupfloch aus diesem Gutachten zu nehmen, welches Sinn macht für ganz bestimmte Fische, die von erfahrenen Aquarianern ggf. auch in kleinsten Becken zu halten sind. 
Ganz ehrlich finde ich da den von mir eingestellten Link mit den Haltungsanforderungen der gängisten Fische durchaus hilfreicher. 

Zu gut Deutsch, ja es gibt Autos die auf deutschen Autobahnen 300km/h schaffen. 
Aber rät man daher jedem zu so einem Auto ? So ein Auto funktioniert richtig gut nur in den Händen eines erfahrenen Fahrers, der genau um die Grenzen Bescheid weiß. 

Die meisten Einsteiger reagieren vermutlich nicht so einsichtig und mit Verständnis wie Chris, weil die Nanobecken ja überall für kleines Geld rumstehen. 
Ich geh jede Wette ein das in einem Großteil der verkauften Nanobecken Fische nicht artgerecht gehalten werden. 
Da sollte es uns doch eher im Sinne der Fische darum gehen auf die Mindestwerte hinzuweisen und... ja, ich stehe nach wie vor für den Großteil der Durchschnittsaquarianer zu der 60 liter Mindestforderung, als irgendwelches ausloten von Untergrenzen aufzuzeigen. 
Da dies aber der Tenor aller an der Diskussion beteiligten erfahrenen, belesenen und googelnden "Experten" zu sein scheint, weiß ich gar nicht warum so viel Aufregung über den 60 liter Link der Regierung. 

cool  bleiben 

Wuzzel


----------



## chrishappy2 (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

ich habe jetzt dass becken verkauft.


----------



## jochen (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Hallo Wuzzel,

die Art und Weise was für,- und wie man Teile von Gesetzen verlinkt, das macht den Unterschied...

den Link den du gesetzt hast, weist nur auf Fische die man wirklich nicht unter 60 ltr. halten sollte...
ein wenig verdreht in Richtung deiner Meinung ist das schon...

hättest du zusätzlich diesen Satz verlinkt...

Zitat:
Zur Zucht bzw. zur Zuchtvorbereitung, für Ausstellungen und Wettbewerbe, sowie für die Pflege besonders kleiner Arten sind abweichende Behältergrößen zulässig. 

wäre die Diskussion von meiner Seite überhaupt nicht zu Stande gekommen.

So schriebst du aber in Zusammenhang deines oben geschriebenen Zitates...

Zitat von Wuzzel Beitrag anzeigen
Damit dürfte jede Diskussion über Haltung von Fischen in so kleinen Becken zumindestens in Deutschland erledigt sein !?] 

so, jede Diskussion zum Thema dürfte also nach deiner Meinung zumindest in Deutschland erledigt sein? ...Bravo Wuzzel, sehr hochgehoben.

mhhhhm??

nur wenn man dann diskutieren möchte, und mit dem klaren Recht des Gesetzes kommt, wird schnell um Autos und Hühnern diskutiert, da man zum Thema eigentlich nichts zusteuern kann.

für mich stellst du da  Leute die sich fürsorglich um ihre Tiere kümmern,  einige sogar Arterhaltung betreiben, in ein falsches Licht...

es ist legitim und durchaus artgerecht Killis in so kleine Becken zu halten,
es ist auch kein Schlupfloch des Gesetzes, sondern es ist Gesetz der Regierung wie du es so schön ausdrückst.

Mir geht es ebenfalls darum, das Neulinge auf keinen Fall mit Nanos anfangen (die übrigens oft teurer sind als ein 60 er Einsteigerset), das hatte ich auch klar und deutlich geschrieben,
es ist auch klasse wenn Leute wie Chris es einsehen, das es ein grosser Fehler wäre seine angedachten Fische in solchen Pfützen zu halten...


Mir geht es aber auch deutlich darum, das es eben nicht (wie leider so oft geschrieben) in Deutschland rechtswidrig ist, geeignete Fische in kleinere Becken zu halten. 
Wer anderes behauptet, liegt falsch, und stellt damit wie geschrieben, leidenschaftliche Nanoaquarianer ob gewollt oder ungewollt in ein absolut falsches Licht.

Mit freundlichen Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Jochen, lies mein letztes Posting vielleicht nochmal, Du scheinst es nicht verstanden zu haben. 
Die Diskussion ging nicht um Killis, sondern um den Besatz für ein vermeintliches Einsteigerbecken. 
Und genau darauf bezog sich der Link, nicht auf die danach folgende Diskussion, was für erfahrene Aquarianer ggf. machbar ist. 

Jetzt verstanden ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel

edit, im übrigen hab ich die komplette Quelle verlinkt und jeder konnte Sie lesen. So what ?


----------



## jochen (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Hallo Wuzzel,

ich habe deine Beiträge nicht nur den letzten sehr genau gelesen...



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Damit dürfte jede Diskussion *über Haltung von Fischen in so kleinen Becken* zumindestens in Deutschland erledigt sein !
> 
> 
> Oder gibts irgendwo ein neueres Gutachten oder Gesetz ?



mir geht es darum das es eben nicht stimmt,
du schreibst von Fischen...
also allen Fischen,
nicht von Guppys und co...

nur darum geht es...

Zu deiner weiteren Frage...

nein ich glaube nicht das es ein neues Gesetz gibt.

Nochmal,
es geht mir wirklich nicht um deine Person,
sondern es ärgert gewaltig wenn immer wieder darauf hingewiesen wird, das man Fische nicht unter 60 ltr halten darf, das entspricht nicht der Wahrheit, und das ist Fakt,
diese Internetlüge sollte endlich mal aus den Foren verschwinden.

Mit freundlichen Gruss
Jochen.


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Keine Regel ohne Ausnahme, das schreib ich doch in meinen letzten beiden Postings und stimme Dir voll zu.
Nur ist diese Ausnahme eben fuer den Thredersteller wenig zielführend. 
Nun reite doch nicht darauf herum, das es einige ganz wenige Fische gibt, die von einigen ganz wenigen Spezialisten ggf. in kleineren Becken gehalten werden. 
Für die große breite Masse der Aquarianer gelten die in der Verordnung genannten Mindestgrößen, für die is in wenigen Einzelfällen Ausnahmen gibt. 
Ich hab das doch im vorletzten Posting klar geschrieben.

Da war wohl in der Tat das erste Posting juristisch gesehen nicht ganz sicher zitiert. Da es aber im Moment ganz andere Leute gibt die mit dem zitieren noch größere Probleme haben  habe ich dies ja bereits im Vorletzen Posting geschrieben. Das war ein kleiner handwerklicher Fehler, diese Ausnahme nicht noch mal zu nennen, ich kann aber deswegen keinen Dr. Titel abgeben und auch nicht zurücktreten .

Der Rat, den man Einsteigern in der Aquaristik geben sollte ist eben mit möglichst deutlich größeren Becken anzufangen. 

Gruss 
Wuzzel


----------



## Regs (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Keine Regel ohne Ausnahme, das schreib ich doch in meinen letzten beiden Postings und stimme Dir voll zu.
> Nur ist diese Ausnahme eben fuer den Thredersteller wenig zielführend.
> Nun reite doch nicht darauf herum, das es einige ganz wenige Fische gibt, die von einigen ganz wenigen Spezialisten ggf. in kleineren Becken gehalten werden.
> Für die große breite Masse der Aquarianer gelten die in der Verordnung genannten Mindestgrößen, für die is in wenigen Einzelfällen Ausnahmen gibt.



Guten Morgen Wuzzel,

lies doch bitte mal genauer das Papier was Du zitierst. Es handelt sich NICHT um eine Verordnung, sondern um eine Empfehlung ohne Rechtskraft. Es gibt in Deutschland keine vorgeschriebene Mindestgröße für Aquarien.


----------



## jochen (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Hallo Wuzzel,

Politik interessiert mich wenig, hat auch nichts mit unseren Hobby zu tun...

in deinen ersten Post hier im Thema hattest du wohl schon im Nachhinein gemerkt das du falsch liegst,
du hast edidiert,



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Gruß
> Wuzzel
> 
> edit: es geht um die Dauerhafte Haltung vom Süßwasserfischen, nicht um Aufzucht, Verkaufs oder Präsentationsbecken für den kurzfristigen Aufenthalt
> ...



jedoch nur den halben Satz eingefügt, den zweiten Teil des Satzes im Gesetz (der die kleinen Arten betrifft) den ich dann vollständig zugefügt habe, hast du einfach weggelassen.

Wieso ?....passt es nicht in deine These? fällt ein Zacken aus der Krone ?

auf solche für mich falsche Einstellung von Zitaten springen dann, solche User wie koifischfan an und bombardieren mich völlig grundlos mit smileys und den üblichen Bla Bla...

gewollt?

das ist einfach Unrecht mir und vielen Nanoaquarianern gegenüber.

Es gibt übrigens sehr viele Nanofische die artgerecht gehalten werden können, und sehr viele Aquarianer die diese Fische genauso artgerecht halten.
Googel nach Minifische dann kommst du auf einen guten Link, es ist alles andere als ein kleiner Kreis.
Nochwas,
 auch Anfänger mit ein wenig Vorkenntnis können Nanoaquarien recht erfolgreich halten, also bitte etwas vorher informieren, nicht alles madig schreiben.

Woher weist du den so sicher was die Breite Masse der Aquarianer ist?
Immer mehr Leute steigen auf kleinere Aquarien um.

Das was ich hier schreibe, und das was du für "herumgereite" hältst ist mittlerweile ein sehr grosser Teil in der Aquaristik,
gerade Menschen die in kleineren Wohnungen wohnen, können dadurch ihr Hobby aufrecht erhalten.
Das sollte andere einfach einsehen, und nicht dieses Vorhaben durch Unwissen oder einfach falschen Aussagen gebremst werden.
Lasst den Leuten ihr legales Hobby, und fahrt weiter Autos oder beschäftigt euch mit Politik.  

Ich für meinen Teil werde jetzt Wasserwechsel in meinen Aquarien machen,
danach wird der erste Frühjahrsputz am Teich gemacht,

dir wünsche ich weiterhin Spass mit der Planung und Bau deines Teiches,

und ein schönes Wochenende...

Jochen.


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Sorry, natürlich handelt es sich nicht um eine Verordnung, allerdings auch nicht um eine nicht rechtsverbindliche Empfehlung, sondern das Bundesministerium schreibt zu dem Gutachten: 





> Haltungsbedingungen jenseits der in diesem Gutachten angegebenen Grenzen sind nicht akzeptabel.


, somit wird dieses Gutachten im Zweifel juristisch sicherlich zur Entscheidungsfindung hinzugezogen und ist somit als vom entsprechendes vom Ministerium in Auftrag gegebenes Gutachten für Rechtssicherheit zu sehen. Genau müsste das ggf. mal ein Jurist erklären. Das ist jedenfalls im Zweifel deutlich mehr als eine lockere Empfehlung.

Nein, mir fällt kein Zacken aus der Krone, weil ich gar keine Krone trage. 

Wenns sachliche Argumente gibt diskutiere ich gern weiter, wenn die Zeilen wo vollster Konsens besteht offensichtlich überlesen werden allerdings nicht. Nein, noch ein aller letztes mal, ich reite nicht auf der 60 liter Untergrenze rum, für die hier angefragten Fischarten gab es aber ganz klar eine per Gutachten geregelte Untergrenze. 
Die habe ich genannt und mehr nicht. Ich habe auch keine Teile von Gesetzen und verodnungen verlinkt, sondern für jedermann den kompletten Text. Lange Passagen in Foren zu zitieren ist eher unnötig, wenn ein Link zur kompletten Quelle da ist. Man zitiert für gewöhnlich fürs Verständnis wichtige Passagen. Den anderen diskutierenden ist des dann durchaus erlaubt ggf. andere Stellen zu zitieren. 
Wo ist eigentlich Dein Problem ? Wir sind im Prinzip doch einer Meinung. 

Das Beiträge einige Minuten nach Verfassen ggf. des besseren Verständnisses wegen editiert werden ist hier im Forum gängige Praxis, die von Dir und mir genutzt wird. Was ich editiert habe habe ich deutlich kenntlich gemacht. Wenn ich was vertuschen wollte wäre ich intelligent genug das anders zu machen. 


Schönes Weekend 
Wuzzel


----------



## Regs (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Ach ja Wuzzel,

ist ja wie immer mit Dir. Alle sind blöd - Du hast den Durchblick. Ggf. müsste mal ein Jurist Deine Aussagen klären - ansonsten sind sie 1a.

Immer weiter so, ich kenne es kaum anders von Dir. 

Dann mal frohes Schaffen am Teich, da bist Du ja auch Spezialist.


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Was mein Teich mit diesem Thema zu tun hat. 

edit. 
sehr sachlich sind derlei Anpielungen und Postings auf meine langsame Bautätigkeit jedenfalls nicht.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## jochen (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Hallo Wuzzel,


Wuzzel schrieb:


> Wenns sachliche Argumente gibt diskutiere ich gern weiter,



da liegt genau das Problem. du willst sachlich diskutieren...

vor einigen Postings hast du noch geschrieben...

das man über sie Sache nicht diskutieren bräuchte, weil du dir so sicher warst das man Fische nicht unter 60 Litern halten darf.
Ich habe das schön öfters hier verlinkt,

Du kannst noch so clever schreiben wie du möchtest, die Praxis machts, und die fehlt dir hinten und vorne.
Teichianer und Aquarianer "machen" ihr Hobby und ergoogeln es nicht.

Du schreibst mich an, das ich deine Beiträge nicht genau lese, und wenn ich sie dann zitiere reite ich darauf rum,

Du bist ein prima Schreiberling Wuzzel, weisst über alles hier bescheid, und wohl der beste Theoretiker hier im Forum,
aber bitte lass uns...*
 die jeden Tag die Hände feucht haben*, in Ruhe unser Hobby durchführen.
Und Bitte versuche nicht durch falsche Angaben die du unumgänglich geschrieben hast, vielleicht interessierte Nanoaquarianer vom Hobby fern zu halten,
von dem du eh in der Praxis und selbst in der Theorie keine Ahnung hast.

So meinetwegen kann ich jetzt aus dem Forum __ fliegen, aber so ein Gesülze geht mir dermassen auf den Keks, das selbst ich, der Jahre über immer fair geschrieben hat aus raste.

edit...

du schreibst von breiter Masse von Aquarianern, und von einen sehr kleinen Teil von aquarianern die kleine Becken besitzen...

ich besuche jährlich mindestens vier Messen, hier trifft man die Breite Masse...

man diskutiert über das Hobby, tauscht am Abend die Interessen aus, geht am nächsten Tag nochmal hin um andere Leute und Experten zu treffen,
besucht die Fachvorträge von Biologen, Tierärzten und Ichthyologen...

und viele sind Nanobecken Besitzer, die breite Masse geht immo aus verschiedenen Gründen zum Nano...
nicht ein kleiner Teil wie du es geschrieben hast,
du schreibst über die Breite Masse, hast aber keinen Blick über die Szene...
aber da du über allen bescheid weist, darfst du es ja auch.

Mit freundlichen Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Lieber Jochen, ich pflege derzeit ein 150 liter und ein 400 Liter Aquarium, 
ich hatte seit meiner Kindheit immer einen Teich im Garten und ich habe auch mein derzeit im Garten befindliches Teichloch mit geschätzt mehr als 30m³ bewegter Erde zum einem sehr großen Teil mit Schippe selber ausgebuddelt, im Garten verteilt und das Umfeld des Teiches schon ganz gut angelegt. Mir geht es schnell genug und ich werde nicht schneller arbeiten nur weil einige Leute hier im Forum wollen das ich Ihnen was beweise.

In diesem Thread geht es aber nicht um meinen Teich, und wer wissen will, warum es die letzten Jahre etwas bei mir stockt mit dem Bau, der kann dies gern in einem persönlichen Gespräch erfahren. Wie schnell ich meinen Teich baue und warum es da zu Verzögerungen kommt ist meine reine Privatsache und hat nichts mit mangelnder praktischer Erfahrung zu tun, ich werde die Gründe dafür einer breiten Öffentlichkeit im Internet nicht ausbreiten und bitte das zu respektieren. 
Bevor Du mir diese absprichst hättest Du Dich ggf. erst mal bei mir erkundigen sollen. 
Das mein derartiges Projekt deutlich größer wird als ich eigentlich wollte und das ich mir einen sehr langen Zeitplan dafür gesteckt habe habe ich von Anfang an gesagt. Das dazu noch viele Dinge passiert sind, die man leider nicht immer so planen kann passiert halt. Ich brauche mich nicht dafür zu rechtfertigen, das es viele Dinge in meinem Leben gibt die viel höhere Priorität als meine Hobbys haben. 

Vielen Dank für das Verständnis. 

Wuzzel


----------



## jochen (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Hallo Wuzzel,

wie immer alles sehr souverän von dir,
nur mit Nanoaquaristik hat das alles nichts zu tun, und darum geht es hier im Thema, und das meinte ich auch mit der Praxis und Erfahrung...



jochen schrieb:


> Und Bitte versuche nicht durch falsche Angaben die du unumgänglich geschrieben hast, vielleicht interessierte Nanoaquarianer vom Hobby fern zu halten,
> von dem du eh in der Praxis und selbst in der Theorie keine Ahnung hast.
> .



das hat nichts mit grossen Aquarien, und jahrelangen Teichbaustellen zu tun...
meinetwegen kannst du noch zehn Jahre an deinen Teich bauen, das interessiert mich nicht, das meinte ich nicht, und das geht mich auch nicht an,
und das war und ist nicht das Thema hier.... der Vergleich zum Nano hinkt gewaltig.

was hast du den für Erfahrungen in Sachen Nano, in dem es hier im Thema geht ?

Wie geschrieben du warst in deinen ersten Posting so hochgestochen  zu schreiben, 
das jede Diskussion über Becken unter 60 ltr. in Deutschland hinfällig wären,
und das stört mich gewaltig...

aber lassen wir das,
du weist bestimmt wieder den nächsten Vergleich...nur deine Vergleiche hinken immer mehr...
erst waren es Autos, schweifst in die Politik ab, dann grosse Aquarien und jahrelange unvollendete Teichbaustellen...
du wolltest im ersten Posting nicht mit uns diskutieren, nun mag ich es nicht mehr...

Gruss
Jochen


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Lieber Jochen, 

vielleicht liest Du mal das erste Posting des Threaderstellers, dann wirst Du feststellen das es in diesem Thread eher um ein geplantes Goldfischkugelbecken und nicht um Nanoaquaristik geht. 
Wozu sollte ich mich mit Dir über Nanoaquauaristik streiten, da kennst Du Dich viel besser aus und ich schreibe jetzt zum x-ten mal hier im Thread, das es mir darum nicht geht und das es Ausnahmen gibt. 

Lies es einfach und verstehe es, und ich schreibe zum x-ten mal, das wir im Grunde einer Meinung sind. Wie soll ich das denn noch deutlicher schreiben, als ich es zig mal getan habe ? 
Man sagt ja wir Ostwestfalen seien stur, aber so stur das Du auf diesem einen Posting von mir rumreitest, wo ich zig mal eingestanden habe Ausnahmen durchaus anzuerkennen. So stur ist nicht mal nen Ostwestfale. 

Viele Grüße Wuzzel


----------



## Annett (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Moin.

Vorschlag zur Güte und für in Zukunft lesende Aquarianer, die sich mit Nanobecken beschäftigen möchten:

Wenn gewünscht, kann der strittige Beitrag (60 l - Grenze) gern nachträglich durch mich entsprechend überarbeitet werden. Text dann bitte per PN oder hier im Forum an mich. Dann machen wir es so, dass man als später Lesender immer noch sieht, warum wir mittlerweile auf Seite 6 der Diskussion sind.

@Regs
So ein Abwatschen auf persönlicher Ebene nützt niemanden etwas - bitte sachlich etwas beitragen oder einfach mal die Finger still halten. Danke!


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Guten Morgen, von mir aus gerne. Da soll dann jemand der sich mit Nano Becken auskennt einen sachlichen Vorschlag machen. 
Wenns nur darum geht den Satz zu ergänzen das es einige wenige Arten gibt für die abweichende Beckengrenzen möglich sind gerne sofort. Von mir aus können auch die Beiträge die nichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben in die Trashbox wandern. 

Schönen entspannten Sonntag 
Wuzzel


----------



## jochen (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Hallo Annett,

immer schön wenn man zu jemanden schreibt man sollte genau lesen, und man versteht ihn nicht..

doch ich lese sehr genau, (was vielleicht sogar nicht gewünscht wird) man könnte ja dadurch auf Falschaussagen treffen.

Es ging hier im ersten Post um Goldfische in einen 12 ltr Becken.

Alle User haben hier richtig geschrieben so etwas ist ein NO GO.

Nun kommt ein User der stellt einen Link ein, der als erstes auf eine Seite stösst auf dem Fische beschrieben werden die mit recht nicht unter 60 Liter zu halten sind.

Das absolut falsche aber ist,...

das dieser User einen Satz anhängt der darauf andeutet  das es in Deutschland Gesetz wäre das Fische (also alle Fische) nicht in Behältern unter 60 ltr gehalten werden dürfen, er erdreiste sich sogar und schreibt... 

man sollte nicht mal eine Diskussion darüber führen.

Dieses Dogma verschiedener User in verschiedenen Foren zieht sich leider durch solche Leute verbreitet durchs Hobby,

,und verhindert so gewollt oder auch aus Unwissenheit ungewollt, das ein Einsteiger nicht zu einen Teil der Aquaristik (Nanobecken) findet, der durchaus sehr vielfältig ist.
Wenn man sich genauer damit befasst kann man dadurch sogar einige Arten die in der Natur sehr selten vorkommen halten, vielleicht kann man dadurch diese Fische überhaupt *er*halten.
Man kann diese Tiere in kleinsten Zimmern pflegen, macht braucht dazu kein 100m² Wohnzimmer, und gerade das ist für Menschen interessant die in kleineren Wohnungen oder sogar nur in einem Zimmer wohnen, und gerne weiterhin oder überhaupt mal ein Aquarium haben möchten.

Zurück zum oben genannten Link, der auf den Teil eines Gesetzes führt auf dem gerade die gängigen Arten aufgezeichnet sind die man nicht unter 60 ltr halten darf.
Als interessierter Halter kleinerer Fische weiss ich das es in Deutschland legal (in manchen Verbänden sogar angestrebt) ist Fische in kleineren Aquarien zu halten,
Doch wie kommt man zu dem Teil des Gesetzte im Link?
runter scrollen, auf eine andere Seite klicken, und wenn man dann genau liest, kommt man auf den entscheidenden Satz....

Nur wer macht das als Neueinsteiger ?? 
es wurde ja klar geschrieben es stünde nicht zur Diskussion,
andere User beschimpfen sogar User die anderer Meinung darüber sind...

also muss es ja stimmen das es nicht möglich ist artgerecht Fische unter 60 ltr. zu halten.

Der Einsteller des Links zum Zitat,
schreibt unter den Link (als edit) einen Satz, auf dem hingewiesen wird, das man zur Zucht und in Austellungsbecken die Tiere halten darf...
*doch warum schreibt er nicht ?? was er wohl kaum überlesen konnte, da es im selben Satz der von ihm editiert wurde steht...*

das es eben erlaubt ist kleinere Fische in kleineren Becken zu halten.

Genau das ist mein Aufreger...

gewisse Menschen haben ein Dogma...
stellen es in Foren ein...
unter verhindern damit das Menschen zu einem Hobby finden, zu denen sie vielleicht gerne finden möchten.

Nun, lassen wir das...

@ all...

Für Anfänger im Nanobereich... (man sollte sich vorher natürlich informieren, wie bei allen Tieren die man halten möchte)

Zwerg __ Sonnenbarsche aus den Südstaaten der USA kann man locker in solchen Behältern halten...

man braucht dazu ein gut bepflanztes Becken,
keinen Heizstab,
man braucht nicht mal einen Filter dazu wenn man wöchentlich 50 % Wasser wechselt,
kann man das nicht hängt man genau wie in grösseren Becken einen dazu dimensionierten Filter ein.
Als Futter benötigt diese Art Lebendfutter (manche Tiere gehen auch an Frostfutter), das hört sich sehr kompliziert an...ist es aber nicht.

Artemia Nauplien (das als Futter dient) kann jedes Kind züchten,
 meiner Tochter mit 12 Jahren habe ich den Ansatz gezeigt, es klappte nach dem ersten mal, selbst meine Mutter mit 84 Jahren... pflegt dieses Becken als Urlaubsvertretung... 

gleiches gilt für Dario Dario einen zudem schönen Fisch, dieser jedoch benötigt bedingt eine Heizung, je nach dem in was für einem Zimmer das Becken steht, und einen Filter den man in jedem gut sortierten Fachgeschäft findet. 

Ich könnte noch etliche Arten beschreiben, die man ohne Hexenwerk in kleineren Becken halten kann,
dazu gibt es aber auch Foren, Literatur und Internet...

also lasst euch nicht von irgendwelchen Links von Menschen (die nicht diskutieren möchten) vom Hobby zurückhalten,
es geht,
und wenn man sich mit dem Thema genauer beschäftigt kann man sogar die tollsten Fische halten...wie __ Eierlegende Zahnkarpfen.

edit...



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Von mir aus können auch die Beiträge die nichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben in die Trashbox wandern.
> 
> l



bitte nicht, vielleicht ist es mal ganz gut das alles zu lesen, mir wäre es wichtig das sich User gerade darüber Gedanken machen.
Manche Themen werden einfach gewollt oder ungewollt schlecht geschrieben, gerade spezielle Themen wie hier.
Jeder sollte sich ein Urteil darüber bilden können,



Wuzzel schrieb:


> das es einige wenige Arten gibt für die abweichende Beckengrenzen möglich sind
> Wuzzel



schon wieder so ein in die Irre führender Knüller...

es gibt nicht wenige sondern sehr viele Fische die in kleineren Becken gehalten werden können...
locker bewiesen über 150 und da dürfte wohl für jeden etwas dabei sein, ob __ Wels...Salmler...Bärbling...__ Barsch etc.), unbewiesen wohl noch mehr, da wohl noch viele auftauchen, die überhaupt noch nicht erforscht sind
Infos darüber, und verlässliche Quellen gibt es zur Genüge.



Mit freundlichen Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Jochen,
der einzige der hier auf Dogmen rumreitet bist Du, denn ich habe längst geschrieben das ich mich den Ausnahmen gut anschliessen kann. 

Ob es nun letzlich wenige oder viele Arten sind die man in kleineren Becken halten kann ist lediglich eine Frage der Betrachtungsweise und der Relation. Absolut gesehen mögen es viele Arten seien, im Verhältnis zu der Masse der in Aquarien zu haltenden Fischarten sind es wenige. 

Annetts Vorschlag diente meiner Erachtung auch eher dazu Deinem Wunsch Einsteigern einen besseren Blick in die Nanoaquaristik zu werfen. Wenn Du dem Vorschlag nicht folgen magst, wie ist dann Deine Idee ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## jochen (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Hi



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Jochen,
> der einzige der hier auf Dogmen rumreitet bist Du,



nein, nein Wuzzel,

du hast falsch geschrieben, und wenn ich nicht den Mut aufgebracht hätte,

einen so allgegenwärtigen User der fast in allen Themen was weiss und zumindest theoretisch alles hinterlegen kann, und wohl der beste Schreibkünstler hier im Forum ist,
mal auf die Füsse zu treten, wäre dein Ziel (Dogma ist wohl ein wenig übertrieben das gebe ich zu) erreicht gewesen,
das möchte ich nur immer wieder festlegen, und das ist kein Dogma, sondern schlicht und einfach Fakt.

Hätte ich das nicht getan, und nicht versucht mit meinem simplen Schreibstiel gegen zuhalten,
wäre dieses Ziel (und das war es wohl, sonst hättest du wohl den wichtigsten Satz zum Thema zusätzlich editiert) wie so oft in Foren stehen geblieben.

Du hast ja selbst geschrieben...



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Ich habe auch keine Teile von Gesetzen und verodnungen verlinkt, sondern für jedermann den kompletten Text. Lange Passagen in Foren zu zitieren ist eher unnötig, wenn ein Link zur kompletten Quelle da ist. Man zitiert für gewöhnlich fürs Verständnis wichtige Passagen.



Die wichtigste Passage zum Thema, nämlich die, das es Ausnahmen (mehr als 150) gibt hast du nicht zitiert...warum...?

Vergessen...oder passt es nicht zum Ziel, über die eigene Meinung nicht diskutieren zu lassen ?

Wie geschrieben hätte ich mich nicht getraut gegen zuschreiben, wäre das Ziel wohl wie so oft in Foren erreicht gewesen.
Manche User wussten sicherlich das du falsch liegst, vielleicht trauten sich einige nicht zu antworten, weil sie wussten das der Versuch kommt sie nieder zuschreiben.

oder sie denken nur, lasst ihn schreiben, ich weiss was ich mach, und ziehe die Praxis durch,
nur schade um andere, die einfach an solchen Links abprallen, und ihr Hobby verwerfen.



Ich wüsste nicht wo ich geschrieben haben das ich Annetts Vorschlag nicht folgen mag. 

Was ich jetzt schreibe, hat nichts mit dem Thema und der Diskussion von Wuzzel und mir zu tun, Gedanken sollte man sich trotzdem machen wenn man sich in der Forenwelt informiert...

In Foren täuscht leider ein guter Schreibstiel oft über die fehlende Praxis hinweg.,
im Gegenzug dabei unterliegt in Foren oft jemand der sich nicht gut Ausdrücken kann, jedoch ein "1a Hobbyaner" ist...
das sollte sich mancher Lesender in jedem Forum durchdenken....

raus aus dem Kreuz...wie wir Franken sagen,
 schreibt euer Wissen, auch wenn die Grammatik und die Ausdrucksweise fehlen.

Gruss,
Jochen


----------



## Eugen (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Boah ey

also,dann faß ich mal zusammen:
Es gibt Nanoaquarien für "Nanofische", und das ist nur bedingt was für "Ahnungslose"
Es gibt irgendwo ne Empfehlung, daß ein Aquarium zur Fischhaltung mind. 60 l haben sollte.
Was aber nix mit den "Nanos" zu tun hat.
Der Threadsteller wollte in seinem 12-Liter-Glas Goldfische rein tun, "weil das so schön ausschauen täteräte."
Letzteres ist sicher mehr als suboptimal.

So und nun vertragen sich der Ostwestfale wieder mit dem Oberfranken.

@ Jochen:
Ein Zitat von der Altneikirchner Feuerwehrkapelln (aus der Oberpfalz ! ) :
"Der Franke denkt, der Preuße nicht, der gleicht das aus, indem er spricht"  

@Wuzzel:
das mußte jetzt sein.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Also geht es jetzt um mich, meine angeblich nicht vorhandene Erfahrung, meinen Schreibstil, Ausnahmen, die ich zwar benannt, aber Jochen nicht komplett genug genannt habe ? 
Oder geht es um die Frage des Einsteigers nach Haltung eines Goldfisches in einem kleinen Glas ? 
Sorry, aber sind wir nicht hier in einem Teichforum ? wo es in erster Linie auch um Teichfische geht ? 

Auf Annetts Vorschlag ist Jochen gar nicht eingegangen, ich seh da weder Zustimmung noch Ablehnung. 
Das wäre doch viel versöhnlicher gewesen als ewig auf dem einen nicht zitierten Halbsatz hinzuweisen.

Und immer schön cool bleiben.... es geht doch um die Freude am gemeinsamen Hobby und nicht darum sich gegenseitig nieder zu machen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel

edit: @Eugen : Du darfst das  ... der Franke hat aber hier deutlich längere Textanteile.


----------



## koifischfan (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*



> ... und wenn ich nicht den Mut aufgebracht hätte,


:troet

Wir können ja mal einen Thread mit Stilblüten aufmachen.


----------



## jochen (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Hallo Wuzzel,

nein Wuzzel es geht nicht um dich, es geht mir nur darum das generell in Foren oft Weisheiten geschrieben werden die einfach nicht stimmen, komischerweise setzen sich viele solcher Forengerüchte in diversen Hobbys durch, und das möchte ich verhindern.

Ein Beispiel...
(was eigentlich hier nichts zu suchen hat)...

Es wurde jahrelang in Foren geschrieben das Buntbarsche ihren Brutinstinkt verlieren, wenn man sie in sterilen Behältern züchtet, ihnen das Gelege weg nimmt, und diese Larven ohne den Eltern aufzieht.
Es wurde behauptet das diese Tiere im adulten Zustand keinerlei natürliche Instinkte mehr haben.
Es wissen viele Leute das es nicht so ist, nur wenn man es in Foren geschrieben hat, ist man in den meisten Foren ja fast schon attackiert und in schlimmsten Fällen sogar rausgeworfen worden...und das gerade von Leuten die nie einen Buntbarsch gezüchtet haben.
Es ging so weit bis ich mir die Mühe machte, und mit Rotrückenscalareelterntiere (Buntbarsche) die selbst steril gezogen wurde, einen Zuchtversuch machte...
Diese Tiere zogen fürsorglich ihr Gelege auf, sie liessen in keinster Weise einen Instinkt vermissen.
Dieser Versuch kostete mir unheimlich Zeit und auch einiges Geld, doch das war es mir Wert..tja so verbissen sind wir Frankenwäldler eben, einfach aber zäh...
So langsam lichten sich diese Ignoranten in Foren, zumindest solche die Lesen und vor allem auch verstehen möchten, die das Gegenteil behaupten.
Aquanet, das wohl grösste Internetfachportal (kein Forum) in der Aquaristik, schrieb damals sogar einen Fachartikel über diese Zucht, und pinte es lange an ihrer Hauptseite fest.

Hier in diesen Forum sollte es einfach mal Einzug halten das man Fische auch unter 60 ltr. halten kann, vor allem auch artgerecht.
Es wurde diese Falschaussage (es würde nicht gehen und gegen das Gesetz verstossen) einfach auch schon hier, und nicht nur in diesem Thema zu oft geschrieben, das nervt einfach.

*meine Frage, warum du diesen so wichtigen Satz im Gesetzt nicht eingestellt hast, hast du mir leider bisher noch nicht beantwortet.*

Auf Annetts Anregung, wo du behauptest ich wäre gar nicht darauf eingegangen, habe ich dieses geschrieben...



jochen schrieb:


> @ all...
> 
> Für Anfänger im Nanobereich... (man sollte sich vorher natürlich informieren, wie bei allen Tieren die man halten möchte)
> 
> ...



...reicht dir das nicht für den Anfang ?

Die Frage des Einsteigers über die Haltung von Goldfischen in einem 12 Ltr Aquarium, oder wie du es ausdrückst Glas...
war schon vor deinen ersten Post sehr sachlich und ausreichend erklärt worden,
den absolut in die Irre führenden Link der für alle Fische gilt hättest du dir daher ersparen können.

Was mich mehr als der Link, und den fehlenden Teil des Hauptsatzes störte, war eben der Satz (für mich einfach nur arrogant), das man nicht mal darüber diskutieren sollte.

Tut mir Leid wenn ich so was lese, kann ich nicht cool bleiben.

Das hätte schreiben können wer wollte, meine zugegeben sehr forsche Reaktion wäre gegen jeden gekommen, ob er nun Preuße, Oberfranke, oder Japaner gewesen wäre...

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## jochen (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Hi Koifischfan...



koifischfan schrieb:


> :troet
> 
> Wir können ja mal einen Thread mit Stilblüten aufmachen.



man merkt, selbst ein Oberfranke kann Sprachgewand sein...

Tschüssi,
Jochen.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Wäre ich arrogant, hätte dann nach dem so oft kritisierten Satz ein Fragezeichen geschrieben ? 
Hätte ich dann nach einem neueren oder anderem Gutachten gefragt ? 

Meine Frage, ob damit jede Diskussion erledigt wäre wurde durch die darauf folgende Diskussion ja nun inzwischen eindeutig verneint. 
Und ich kann sehr gut damit leben, das es auch andere Meinungen gibt. 
Natürlich werden sich die Leute nun wieder aufregen das wäre spitzfindig oder rausreden. 
Aber die deutsche Sprache gibt uns neben den Möglichkeiten Schlachtrufe oder Stammtischparolen zu formulieren so viel mehr Möglichkeiten, die gerade in Foren, wo man ja weder Tonfall noch Mimik und Gestik des Schreibenden nicht wahrnehmen kann nicht überlesen werden sollte.

Allein schon das Fragezeichen hinter meiner Aussage zeigt doch deutlich das ich auch für andere Meinungen offen bin. Ein Dogma jedenfalls beendet man nicht mit einem Fragezeichen. 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel 

P.S. und man merkt das Preussen denken, reden und schreiben können


----------



## Annett (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Guten Abend.

Ich habe den Beitrag # 25 um das volle Zitat der beanstandeten Passage ergänzt und auch den direkten Link dorthin eingefügt. 
Ich hoffe, dass damit alle *fachlichen* Fragen/Probleme bezüglich minimaler Beckengröße geklärt sind.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

So ist es verständlicher, vor allem für alle die nicht bis zum Ende lesen. 

Danke Annett 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## jochen (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Hi Wuzzel

Ein Fragezeichen *hinter einen Ausrufezeichen* gesetzt, (edit..so wie du es gemacht hast) heisst für mich und wohl auch für viele andere Menschen...

und gibts noch Fragen !?...

das ist alles andere als eine Frage, und nur noch arrogant.

Die Frage ob es neue Gesetze gibt hast du geschrieben, weil du dir sicher als Meister im googeln warst, das es keine anderen Gesetze gibt...

nur das Gesetz das du beschrieben hast, beschreibt eindeutig das man Fische in so kleine Becken halten darf.

Warum du pötzlich beim beschreiben bzw, editieren dieser Zeile des Gesetzes aufgehört hast...
und das breit geschriebene (was wohl der Knackpunkt des Themas ist) nicht geschrieben hast, bleibt immer noch dein Geheimnis.



> Zur Zucht bzw. zur Zuchtvorbereitung, für Ausstellungen und Wettbewerbe,* sowie für die Pflege besonders kleiner Arten sind abweichende Behältergrößen zulässig.*



Und es gibt keine anderen Meinungen sondern es ist Gesetz, deine Meinung dazu liegt/ bzw.lag falsch.

Und wie geschrieben...
hätte ich nicht weiter geschrieben, hättest du wieder dein Ziel deine eindeutig falsche Meinung einzubringen die nicht zur Diskussion stand,  erreicht.

Ja Wuzzel, du bist hier bekannt, das du sehr spitzfindig bist, ein Meister der Redewendungen, du hast die glückliche Gabe, alles so zu schreiben das du Recht hast...
auch wenn du noch so ahnungslos in einem Thema bist....du hast immer Recht.
Ich bin nicht der Erste hier der das erfahren muss.

ich schreibe es einfach wie es ist, dafür bist du hier im Forum bekannt.

Wann hast du dich das letzte mal interessiert über die Haltung von kleineren Fischen in Aquarien ?

ich schreibe jetzt mal was ich denke, eigentlich noch nie so richtig, sonst würdest gerade Du ganz anders argumentieren, 
genauso wenig hast du in der Praxis Ahnung davon.

Man muss nicht in jeden Thema schreiben, es reicht wenn man in Themen schreibt bei denen man sich auskennt.

Ich denke es ist alles gesagt...meinetwegen kannst du wieder alles verdrehen.

Tschüssi
Jochen.


----------



## koifischfan (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Hallo Mods,

jetzt ist ein günstiger Moment zum Schließen.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Jochen, Du überschätzt mich maßlos  

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## jochen (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Mag sein Wuzzel, nur meine Frage ist immer noch nicht beantwortet., die ich dir schon mehrfach gestellt habe...

wieso hast du den Text im Gesetz nicht ganz ausgeschrieben ?


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Lieber Jochen , schlichtweg weil ich es nicht getan habe. Glaub es oder nicht, ich hab es ohne böse Absicht gemacht. Vermutlich habe ich es nicht mal so bewust gelesen...  keine Ahnung ... hatte das ganze Weekend tierische Zahnschmerzen und war gerade beim Notdienst, da unterläuft selbst mir mal ein lapsus linguae  

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## jochen (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Wuzzel ich bin Lungenkrank (und das als Nichraucher) und habe immer noch klaren Kopf...

das würde ich jeden glauben..Dir aber nicht... (/edit.. nicht den Zahnarzt, sondern das Du nicht genau liest, zum Zahnarzt wünsche ich gute Besserung) gerade weil du auf alles andere sehr konkret und einfallsreich antwortest.

aber, lassen wir das, ich glaube  es dir.  Der letzte Satz war doof und niveaulos von mir.

tschüss,
Jochen.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

Schick mir ne PN mit Faxnummer und ich sende Dir gerne die 10 Euro Quittung vom Notdienst. 
Beim Lügen wirst Du mich nur seltenst erwischen. Ich habs mehr mit der Wahrheit. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel

edit: oder soll ich das Röntgenbild im Forum einstellen ?


----------



## jochen (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

ne Wuzzel, legt dich lieber hin und ruh dich ein wenig von deinen Schmerzen aus, ich weiss es tut weh...gute Besserung.
Ich hatte editiert, nur du warst schneller.


Mit freundlichen Gruss,
Jochen


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche fische ??*

[OT]Jetzt war ich ja beim Notdienst, die Schmerzen sind weg und das taube Gefühl von der Spritze lässt gerade nach. 
Danke für die guten Wünsche  jetzt ist aber hoffnungslos OT  Das passt eher in das Thema "Schmerzempfinden bei Wuzzels" 

Wuzzel[/OT]


----------

